# Fixin Scoville



## big oz (Aug 16, 2010)

I had made plans to work on Scoville 2day but it is hella yucky and i gots no desire to do anytrhing but walk through it later on.  I got tools and live about a 1/4 mile away so i got access to stuff including a backhoe (that might be pushin my luck).  I was already contacted by Droc for a possible Friday workday.  If anybody is interested you can holla at me via here or and Crankfire.


----------



## rueler (Aug 16, 2010)

I was gonna go down there RIGHT NOW to just clean up the line that people were using this spring before the loggers came in again. I'll come by your crib and see if you wanna go down there.


----------



## big oz (Aug 16, 2010)

I would like to restore the original trail best as possible and look for some new offshoots to add some length.  Got a couple of people interested for late in the week, but i might go in with a saw on Wednesday.


----------



## bvibert (Aug 16, 2010)

Restoring the original would be good, off shoots wouldn't be bad either though.  Keep us posted on possible work parties, I may be able to do something this week.


----------



## rueler (Aug 16, 2010)

Crash and I saw your trucks out there this afternoon. I went out earlier today and got the original trail back in play with minor re routes here and there. You still should access it from the WC bypass that we've been using all season. One tiny section of the original that I reopened concerns me a bit, but it's fixable with armoring. My goal was to get the route reconnected to E. Chippens. That is done. Can't wait to see what you guys have cooking on the west side of the original.


----------



## WoodCore (Aug 16, 2010)

Nice work in there Tso! I wasn't able to get there until around 5:30 this evening regardless seeing that you addressed most of the major work in the logging area, I continued on down the trail and cleaned up some of the low hangers and blocked a bunch of braids in the northern end of the twisties.


----------



## WoodCore (Aug 17, 2010)

Update..........Someone found the Tin Woodsman in the depths of the forbidden forest today, oiled that rusty nigga up and sent one well lubricated motorized ax wielding machine into tackle the rebirth of the Scoville Twisties. The original lines are rolling pretty much straight up!


----------

